# 2014 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 140 $750



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

2014 Wildy Tarpon 140. Great boat. The fastest kayak beside a Tarpon 160. Bought new last year from ARC. Looking to upgrade to a Thresher. $750 OBO


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Throwing in the crate with Precision Pak too


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a buddy that is interested....where are you located?


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Va Beach


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply but just too far good luck with the sale


----------

